
Facebook Wants Your Face and You'll Probably Let Them Have It - sverige
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-wants-your-face-and-youll-probably-let-them-ha-1821428981
======
mtgx
The final step in the Panopticon is almost complete.

Facebook is bullshitting everyone just like it did on many occasions.

Yes, they can "technically" use their DATR cookies to help with security
slightly, but we all know that was never the _primary use case_ , which is why
they used _in secret_ for many years.

Yes, the phone number can be used for security, too, but that's not why they
started asking us for it in the first place.

The face thing is no different. I'm 99% sure this is to help stores, like
those self-shopping Amazon stores, identify and match users when they enter
the store. Expect Facebook to give this option to advertisers in about 12-18
months.

And that's just one of the _primary_ use cases for this. Another primary use
is most likely for law enforcement. I wonder if we're going to hear about a
"big contract with the government" that Facebook will "win" soon. If we do,
you can attribute it to this move from Facebook.

By the way, in case you were not aware, Facebook advertisers now have an
option to track you by your Facebook email and phone number. So Facebook has
already sold out your email and phone number to advertisers, the same info you
_trusted_ them to use for "security". But I'm sure they would never do that
with your _face profile_. No, never. Certainly not Facebook.

There are many other use cases for this, none of which have anything to do
with security. I hope the EU will _crush_ Facebook over this lie when they
inevitably start exposing it as the lie that is.

------
danjoc
You'll let them have it, even if you don't, right? Other people upload your
pictures to Facebook all the time. They give FB permission to use facial
recognition, then your photo is theirs to do as they please.

Does the EU have any privacy laws to counter this behavior from FB?

